
JetCAD 3D (2D and 3D CAD/CAM) - justinclift
https://github.com/UnfinishedBusiness/JetCAD3D
======
dv_dt
Could the license be clarified here? The code says its forked from SolveSpace
which indicated GPLv3, but JetCAD seems to have had the Copying.txt file and
license wording in the Readme removed?

~~~
justinclift
Good idea, created an issue for it in the repo:

[https://github.com/UnfinishedBusiness/JetCAD3D/issues/1](https://github.com/UnfinishedBusiness/JetCAD3D/issues/1)

~~~
justinclift
License file (GPLv3) has been added:

[https://github.com/UnfinishedBusiness/JetCAD3D/blob/master/L...](https://github.com/UnfinishedBusiness/JetCAD3D/blob/master/LICENSE.md)

~~~
dv_dt
thanks for the clairifying response on that

